# Fighting to live



## bigcruz (Sep 4, 2018)

What up IM! It?s been a while since I?ve been on here and am excited to be back. I did an online journal here years ago and made some great progress but stopped lifting as life took its toll. Long story short I?m overweight and tired all the time so I decided it was time to do something about it. I feel as if I?ve been letting my God, family, employer, and boxing club down due to my lack of taking care of myself. I?m here seeking encouragement and accountability in hopes of getting this train going again. 

About me:

Age 33
Current weight 220lbs
Height 5?6?

Married to a beautiful woman and have 4 amazing daughters

I own and operate Dungeon Boxing Club 

Hope to have some of you join me on this journey!


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 4, 2018)

Bench Press

155 x 5
166 x 5
175 x 5
135 x 10
135 x 10

Db incline press

30 x 10
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

Tricep pull down

30 x 15
40 x 12
40 x 12

3 - 3 minute rounds on the heavy bag

Oh man this is going to be harder than I thought but I?m sick and tired of being sick and tired!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Sep 6, 2018)

Welcome back brother.. It sucks when you're middle aged.. and realized you got chubby when you should have been getting shredded.. 

Just makes it all that much sweeter when you get things back under control.. and capture life back. 

You'll never be young again, but that don't mean you can't look and feel good.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zhong (Sep 8, 2018)

welcome back


----------



## blergs. (Sep 11, 2018)

Stay strong and lift on! : D


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2019)

BadGas said:


> Welcome back brother.. It sucks when you're *middle aged*.. and realized you got chubby when you should have been getting shredded..
> 
> Just makes it all that much sweeter when you get things back under control.. and capture life back.
> 
> You'll never be young again, but that don't mean you can't look and feel good.


Holy Crap....33 is middle aged now???


----------



## solidassears (Jan 11, 2019)

TJ Cline said:


> Holy Crap....33 is middle aged now???



Yeah What the Hell! I thought it was 66!


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 7, 2019)

Was laying in bed, all 225lbs of me doing nothing watching YouTube, something I?ve been doing a lot of lately..smh. Got up thinking I?m sick of this, finally got my ass in the garage..

Bench Press
4 sets of 8 @ 135lbs

Squats
4 sets of 8 @ 135lbs

Deadlifts
4 sets of 8 @ 185lbs

Db Shoulder press
4 sets of 8 @ 40lbs

No real structure for this workout I just wanted to get out and do something and boy do I feel good. Only thing I really wanted to accomplish today was keep my rest periods to a minute max which I did. Super gassed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 8, 2019)

Day 2

DB shoulder press, 4 working sets
55lb x 5
55lb x 4
40 x 6
40 x 6

Db Lateral Raise
15lb x 8
20lb x 8
20lb x 8
15lb x 8

Tri pull down wide bar
30 x 8
40 x 8
50 x 8

Tri pull down v bar
40 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

Skull crushers
40 x 8
50 x 8
40 x 8 

Superset with curl bar curls
30 x 10 reps

Finished off with 1 mike run + 2 mile walk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 22, 2019)

bigcruz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



WOW! 

Stay strong


----------

